# Riot Prevention



## PFM (Jul 14, 2013)

Quelling the riots and looting is simple. Hold a job fair, that will deter any potential rioters.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2013)

They would have to show up for it though.


----------



## PFM (Jul 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> They would have to show up for it though.



Inform them rioting takes energy, work takes energy, once they connect the dots it's over and they go home.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 14, 2013)

There arent going to be any riots even with mainstream medias attempt at enciting them. They are just trying to milk the ratings. Keeping people tuned in for possible chaos and the front page stories that come from it.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 14, 2013)

Florida for the win. Casey Anthony style! 
Race aside, Let someone try being Top Flight Security in NYC or Chicago.
Better hope they never find out or those metal bracelets will never come off.







I bet Aaron Hernandez wishing he played for Tampa or The Dolphins right about now!

Oh and what riots? That shit didn't happen in L.A.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 14, 2013)

RIOT PREVENTION:


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck you PFM, I plan on rioting my way to your home and shitting on your crisps.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 14, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Fuck you PFM, I plan on rioting my way to your home and shitting on your crisps.



very strange ... my man ... very strango


----------



## Jada (Jul 14, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Fuck you PFM, I plan on rioting my way to your home and shitting on your crisps.



Lmao ) gk


----------



## petesmith78 (Jul 14, 2013)

The picture of Dexter reading the paper is great, SuperBane.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 14, 2013)

Riots?

Sounds like an excellent time for store owners/fire fighters to sight in their rifles.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 14, 2013)

I always lock n load.  lock my doors and load my guns.


----------



## username1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> There arent going to be any riots even with mainstream medias attempt at enciting them. They are just trying to milk the ratings. Keeping people tuned in for possible chaos and the front page stories that come from it.



http://www.prisonplanet.com/oakland-hit-by-riots-after-zimmerman-verdict.html


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nows the time for George Zimmerman to talk about how the president set Latino Race Relations back 50 years by getting involved and commenting on the case in a negative way.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 14, 2013)

Those fools burning flags in Oakland should b put down. That flag provides u with ur source of income and safety. And take little Wayne too stepping on the flag. Just put them down like dogs at the vet.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 14, 2013)

While not riots, There have been quite a few mob beatings lately.  White people getting nearly beaten to death outnumbered 10 to 1.   Media is refusing to tell anybody about it though.   There is no money to be made telling the truth.....


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2013)

Best way to prevent riots is by KFC opening its doors and giving out free chicken to the public


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Best way to prevent riots is by KFC opening its doors and giving out free chicken to the public



that could start a riot on its own ..pob would be first in line lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 14, 2013)

Well after thinking about the verdict for a while I hate to say I agree with it but I do. The blame falls with the backwards laws of Fla. There was not enough evidence against this dude to convict in the court of law

I say this though he is guilty of taking a life. That will not sit right with his sole and he will pay for it one day , even if he is not paying for it internally every day .

Fucking Scumbag smiles while a unarmed child is dead I don't agree morally but as far as the physical court is concerned they made the right call. I wish they had seen it from a moral stand point even though that is wrong as well when dealing with judgment of your peers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Well after thinking about the verdict for a while I hate to say I agree with it but I do. The blame falls with the backwards laws of Fla. There was not enough evidence against this dude to convict in the court of law
> 
> I say this though he is guilty of taking a life. That will not sit right with his sole and he will pay for it one day , even if he is not paying for it internally every day .
> 
> Fucking Scumbag smiles while a unarmed child is dead I don't agree morally but as far as the physical court is concerned they made the right call. I wish they had seen it from a moral stand point even though that is wrong as well when dealing with judgment of your peers



he was smiling because he doesnt have to spend the rest of his life in jail..I would have shot that fuck dead too


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 14, 2013)

Under age? Yes. Child no. This is exactly how the media played it. He was 17 and 6 foot 2. Get was beating the he'll out of a grown man. Should he have shot him?  Who knows I would have to b in that spot to know. Is he some poor child absolutely not.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 14, 2013)

U wanna feel bad feel bad for Zimmerman.  Look how ducking fat he got. Geesh.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 14, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Under age? Yes. Child no. This is exactly how the media played it. He was 17 and 6 foot 2. Get was beating the he'll out of a grown man. Should he have shot him?  Who knows I would have to b in that spot to know. Is he some poor child absolutely not.



agreed I was speaking in a biblical way (child of a higher power) And as I said I agree with the jury there was not enough evidence as to what happened to convict. but I know he knows  (biblical again)


----------



## PFM (Jul 14, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Well after thinking about the verdict for a while I hate to say I agree with it but I do. The blame falls with the backwards laws of Fla. There was not enough evidence against this dude to convict in the court of law
> 
> I say this though he is guilty of taking a life. That will not sit right with his sole and he will pay for it one day , even if he is not paying for it internally every day .
> 
> Fucking Scumbag smiles while a unarmed child is dead I don't agree morally but as far as the physical court is concerned they made the right call. I wish they had seen it from a moral stand point even though that is wrong as well when dealing with judgment of your peers



You've been watching way too much media.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 14, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> agreed I was speaking in a biblical way (child of a higher power) And as I said I agree with the jury there was not enough evidence as to what happened to convict. but I know he knows  (biblical again)



Its unfortunate that someone died over this.  Let me offer this.  I think given the chance Zimm would say today he should have found another line of work.  Its sad he didnt have enough ass to even be a security guard.  The reality is his dumbass walked down the wrong person.  If hed learned to fight this might not have happened.  I dont mean Zimm would have beat up Trevon.  I mean prior experience might have given Zimm a different perspective and he may never have chose this line of work.

However from the perspective of his soul, I dont think he has much to worry about.  I firmly believe from listening to that 911 tape and previous experience, Zimm was having a panic attack because of the ass whippin he was taking.  Would he have been beaten to death, probably not, but I believe he thought so.


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

It should be emphasized to members that they do not possess
police powers and they shall not carry weapons or pursue vehicles.
They should also be cautioned to alert police or deputies
when encountering strange activity. MEMBERS SHOULD NEVER
CONFRONT SUSPICIOUS PERSONS WHO COULD BE ARMED AND DANGEROUS."

http://www.keysso.net/commrelations/ccw/neighborhood_watch_manual.pdf

GZ was in the wrong the whole time.  You also do not follow someone in the middle of the night, thats not even street knowledge thats just common sense.  I would have beat zimmermans ass too if he was following me continuously.  As far as Martin being 6'2, he was 5'11 and 150 lbs.  He was a twig.


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

the fucked up thing is if Martin was a female who beat the hell out of some stranger who was following her, she would have been in the right.


----------



## PFM (Jul 14, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Its unfortunate that someone died over this.  Let me offer this.  I think given the chance Zimm would say today he should have found another line of work.  Its sad he didnt have enough ass to even be a security guard.  The reality is his dumbass walked down the wrong person.  If hed learned to fight this might not have happened.  I dont mean Zimm would have beat up Trevon.  I mean prior experience might have given Zimm a different perspective and he may never have chose this line of work.
> 
> However from the perspective of his soul, I dont think he has much to worry about.  I firmly believe from listening to that 911 tape and previous experience, Zimm was having a panic attack because of the ass whippin he was taking.  Would he have been beaten to death, probably not, but I believe he thought so.



I believe once Travon had George down he could have stopped but didn't. Takes just one good head shot can cause brain damage. 

Clearly Travon was the one "where he shouldn't have been". Travon could have kept going on his way. Travon brought all this on himself.


----------



## PFM (Jul 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> the fucked up thing is if Martin was a female who beat the hell out of some stranger who was following her, she would have been in the right.



Exactly................some fuck stalks my GF she will shoot him dead as it should.

GZ was in his neighborhood, the punkass little monkey should have simply gone home if he didn't like being tracked.

Fuck him!


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

Trayvons dad lived in the complex and he was heading back from a convienient store, how is that "not where is should have been."  PFM, you're saying if you saw someone following you in your car, and after trying to lose them they catch up with you and then the person steps out of their vehile on foot you're just going to act like nothing is happening?  I grew up in Sanford, it is not the place where you follow someone at night and have them not think everything is alright.


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

following you in a car*


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

so shooting someone who is stalking you is ok but not fighting?


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

You obviously don't have your facts straight yet you just sit there and bitch about it on the chat.  Trayvon WAS supposed to be there bc his dad lived in the complex.  GZ as a neighborhood watch was NOT supposed to be carrying a weapon or confronting anyone he thought was suspicious.  Those ae in the rules which he clearly would have known since he was head of the neighborhood watch.  So who is in the wrong?  Who gives a shit if trayvon was a "thug".  I wasn;t a fuckin angel when I was a kid.  I was first arrested when I was 13, smoked pot and did someother fucked up shit when I was a kid.  Does that justify killing someone??  Now I'm a grown man training to be a fire fighter and helping my community.  With your line of thinking I should have been off'd years ago.  Or is your thinking different bc I'm white?


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman didn't "take" anyone's life.   Martin chose to risk his life by pounding Zi.mermans head into the concrete.   Z was in danger of having serious body harm or even death so he shot.  As anyone should do when their skull is about to crack..  following someone in a car is not illegal.  Suspicious activity, maybe.  And its not illegal to ask someone who they are and where they are going.   They dont have to answer, can tell you to fuck off, but don't have the right to pound your head .  Personally, I would likely tell someone to get fucked if they ask me shit like that.  Call 911 if you feel threatened. But as soon as you react violently, you just instigated an altercation.  And any recourse from the other party is considered defensive from that point.   No different than any bar fight.   Dude talks shit, other dude talks shit back, dude punches other dude,  guess which one is gonna wear the cuffs...


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

According to GZ, martin attacked him, got on top of him and began beating him and smashing his head onto the concrete, all while GZ miracuously got his gun from behind his back and shot trayvon. Zimmermans head being slammed into the concrete is not "fact", it's hear say.  The fact that was presented by the prosecutor was that martins body was found 25-30 ft AWAY from any concrete


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

I hear you bubba about not having to fight once being approached, but if you've lived in any bad part of town, you know that shit like following someone is not going to fly with the other person.  Thats asking for an altercation.  Like I  pointed out before, the rules for being a neighborhood watch indicate you do not follow or approach a suspicious suspect and you do not carry a weapon with you.  GZ knowingly broke those rules and followed the procedure of an officer, which he is not.  That to me is a lack of care for someones life considering he had a weapon and he knew it might have to be used if shit like this went down.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> I hear you bubba about not having to fight once being approached, but if you've lived in any bad part of town, you know that shit like following someone is not going to fly with the other person.  Thats asking for an altercation.  Like I  pointed out before, the rules for being a neighborhood watch indicate you do not follow or approach a suspicious suspect and you do not carry a weapon with you.  GZ knowingly broke those rules and followed the procedure of an officer, which he is not.  That to me is a lack of care for someones life considering he had a weapon and he knew it might have to be used if shit like this went down.



Being from a bad neighborhood should make this a little easier to accept.  Those rules caused Trevon to act like an animal and start a fight with out any provocation, they are the same rules that got Trevon shot.    

I hope Zimm sues ABC news for editing that tape in a way that makes Zimm look like a cold blooded killer.


----------



## Kohler (Jul 14, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> I hope Zimm sues ABC news for editing that tape in a way that makes Zimm look like a cold blooded killer.



absolutely he should. 

I also know if im on top of somebody beating there head in, i better be prepared for that person to do whatever is necessary for them to protect themselves.. This isnt the 70's or 80's anymore. Fistfights are a thing of the past.  Travon had it comming. If your gonna ground and pound somebody, you better be prepared for that person to fight for there life this day and age. You can say what you want about following somebody etc..., but those are the real rules of the fuckin streets bro.

Even if he gz didnt think his life was at risk, he was still within his right to defend himself. Should he loose an eye 1st ? Shattered jaw ? Fractured scull ? Reconstructive surgery ? See my point ? Fuck that i would have shot his ass to.

zimmerman was well within his rights to be carrying a gun and well within his rights to do everything that he did that night. The courts ruled that and so does common sense IMO, but wtf is that anymore. You go ahead and keep watching cnn, msnbc, nbc news and cbs. Me and my family will think for ourselves.

 There was a reason GZ wasnt initially charged. He wasnt going to be charged and case was dropped then jesse jackson, al sharpton and company got involved. Same old bs here, anything to get a face on tv and boost ratings etc... reguardless if it may cost an innocent man his freedom, especially a white man.

Do you think this case would have gone anywhere if travon had been the one on the bottom getting pounded and then shot GZ ?  It would have been the poor black boy on the bottom only defending himself. It would have been justifiable homicide from the get go, end of story. As it should be.

RISE, i think you got it wrong. the expert witnesses pretty much proved that zimmerman was in fact getting his head slammed into the concrete one way or another when they used that dummy in the courtroom.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 14, 2013)

My african american friends are all up in arms over the injustice. People facebooking pictures of guns and saying this is what Zimmerman deserves. But where where they when OJ Simpson got off the charges of killing Nicole Simpson. Curiously silent. And its not like any of them are actually related to Martin or Zimmerman. I remember the case just recently of kids that got arrested for making threats over facebook - best let cooler heads prevail before someone gets riled up and does something stupid.

Turning selective cases into race relations issues to sensationalize them and make them into juicy media stories ends up creating even more damage. The blame here is at the foot of the media.


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck this whole thing white on white no one cares blacks shoots white no cares but God forbid a white guy shoots a black because he was beating the fuck out of him. This is what divides us and this is what always will divide us. I owe no one anything and you better believe I knew what side of town to stay on. Is that racist on my part no racist on theirs


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

Lets take GZ's word as fact for a second, since many of you are only using what he said to prove your point.  If trayvon was on top of him beating his head into the concrete and punching him, and THEN GZ pulled out his gun while trayvon was in this position, why is he so far from the concrete?  If the fight moved at various points, why did GZ wait so long to pull out his gun?  Why did he let it get to the point where he was on top of him?  

Also I don't see how many times I have to post the rules of a neighborhood watch but the National Sheriffs Association states that a member of the neighborhood watch shall NOT carry a weapon and shall NOT follow any suspects.  That is the job of law enforcement.  So how is everything GZ did was right?  Even the local sheriff who is incharge of the local neighborhood watches down here said GZ did everything he shouldn't have.

Biggame, if trayvon did in fact ask "do you have a problem" to zimmerman, why did he not tell him why he was following him?  Instead he just said "no, there's no problem."


----------



## RISE (Jul 14, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Fuck this whole thing white on white no one cares blacks shoots white no cares but God forbid a white guy shoots a black because he was beating the fuck out of him. This is what divides us and this is what always will divide us. I owe no one anything and you better believe I knew what side of town to stay on. Is that racist on my part no racist on theirs



zimmerman is hispanic


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 14, 2013)

I know what he is


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's why I like where I live if I feel my life is threatened good bye to you.  Fact trayvon got what he deserved if you want to start a fight now a days you better know what the consequences are period.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> martins body was found 25-30 ft AWAY from any concrete





RISE said:


> Lets take GZ's word as fact for a second, since many of you are only using what he said to prove your point.  If trayvon was on top of him beating his head into the concrete and punching him, and THEN GZ pulled out his gun while trayvon was in this position, why is he so far from the concrete?  If the fight moved at various points, why did GZ wait so long to pull out his gun?  Why did he let it get to the point where he was on top of him?



Yeah bro... that looks like 25-30 feet to me.

Dude, we get you think GZ was in the wrong, stop trying to convince us with all the manipulated "facts" you hear on the liberal media.

If you dont look at that photo then compare the body length to the distance from the concrete and realize that the gap there is probably 5-7 feet then you are beyond reason. How does someone being roughly within their own body length from concrete prove anything let alone they were never touching the concrete during a fight? It doesn't at all, thats ridiculous.

Lets say this.... lets say that.... lets say let it go... He got off. 

If someone who's entire life it dedicated to proving people guilty couldn't do it with this case then you're sure not gonna do it using regurgitated & manipulated information from the media.

I am done with this thread... enjoy your sunday


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck GZ that wanna be neighborhood hood watch fag. I would have kicked his ass too.


----------



## PFM (Jul 14, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Yeah bro... that looks like 25-30 feet to me.
> 
> Dude, we get you think GZ was in the wrong, stop trying to convince us with all the manipulated "facts" you hear on the liberal media.
> 
> ...



Very good Adro

Fact is it was a fight, someone got killed DOES NOT make it murder. 

I am done here too.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 14, 2013)

His head was pounded into the ground. It's not hearsay. Look at the photos of his dome. Post up those pics. This is all blown up because tayvon was black. Had he been Mexican, white, Asian this would never had seen the coverage.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 15, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Fuck GZ that wanna be neighborhood hood watch fag. I would have kicked his ass too.




Then youd be dead?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Biggame, if trayvon did in fact ask "do you have a problem" to zimmerman, why did he not tell him why he was following him? Instead he just said "no, there's no problem." 

In rules of the hard streets you discribed it doesnt matter...you follow someone you get your ass kicked, remember?


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 15, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Then youd be dead?



never, im made out of iron. bullets repel


----------



## username1 (Jul 15, 2013)

RISE said:


> If trayvon was on top of him beating his head into the concrete and punching him, and THEN GZ pulled out his gun while trayvon was in this position, why is he so far from the concrete?  If the fight moved at various points, why did GZ wait so long to pull out his gun?  Why did he let it get to the point where he was on top of him?  [/QUOTE]
> 
> As far as what I can recall from watching the trial, they were saying while GZ was on the ground and Treyvon was on top of him, that Treyvon might have seen the gun and might have been trying to go for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 15, 2013)

RISE said:


> zimmerman is hispanic



No.   He's a cracker ass cracker.   You don't remember the t-shirts??


----------



## TR90125 (Jul 21, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> agreed I was speaking in a biblical way (child of a higher power) And as I said I agree with the jury there was not enough evidence as to what happened to convict. but I know he knows  (biblical again)



Jury's significantly underestimate their power.  Yes, they are given precise instructions that make everything seem black and white, but life isn't like that.  For example, New Hampshire, to my knowledge, is the only state that specifically tells jurors that they have the power of jury nullification.  Every jury has the right to nullify the law when appropriate, but no one ever tells them.

I can think of more than one scenario where I would be willing to nullify the law despite strong evidence to the contrary.  I suppose I should probably keep my mouth shut during the selection process about my beliefs though......


----------

